# eBay steam cleaner



## andymp85 (Jul 21, 2013)

What do we reckon seen this on eBay 160608027544 silmilar to the Karcher but Half the price I have a small bottle one an to be fair it's a bit **** not enough power water and lasts not long just wondered if it's was worth a punt


----------



## WhenIwake (Nov 10, 2012)

Have you looked at his feedback? lots of comments saying to avoid!


----------



## gazansteythomas (Sep 14, 2013)

It's ok, I got one the other day, I mainly use it around the house, it doesn't get very hot, and not much power to it, it's ok for the little mobile valet buisness I do, but nowhere near good enough for industrial/ every day heavy use


----------

